# Which RV Battery Monitor to buy?



## Notbeow (Apr 29, 2019)

I am in the throes of ordering an upgrade to my existing solar array. I am pretty sure of what I want to do regarding panels, controller and a battery switch. I am hung up on which monitor would give my wife and I the easiest to access information that is useful and accurate. I see here for a comparison of some of them.
I am interested in your opinions and rationales.
Thanks,


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This one:









Amazon.com : EPEVER MPPT Charge Controller 30A Tracer3210AN + Remote Meter MT50 + RTS Temp Sensor 12V/24V Auto for Solar Panel Charging Battery Regulator System (30A + MT50+RTS) : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : EPEVER MPPT Charge Controller 30A Tracer3210AN + Remote Meter MT50 + RTS Temp Sensor 12V/24V Auto for Solar Panel Charging Battery Regulator System (30A + MT50+RTS) : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





Its awesome. I had issues with other charge controllers, but this thing hasnt had any kind of hiccup. Its completely maintance free... it just works. If you can run the CAT5 cable into a space you want the display, its very user friendly and straight forward. Make sure it fits your amp draw.

Another useful monitor I use is a wireless shunt. Prices have actually increased those... I think I bought mine for around $35. I got the 100amp version, whats nice is it is wireless so you can put it anywhere you want as long as there is a 12v power source or USB plug. They are only meters though, so it wont replace your existing solar charge controller.









0-120V 100/400/600A Battery Monitor Battery Coulometer Voltage Current Meter | eBay


0-120V lead-acid batteries, lithium batteries, iron-lithium batteries and all other batteries can be used. - 2.4" color screen with larger and clearer fonts and beautiful appearance. - Automatically identify the current in both charging and discharging directions.



www.ebay.com





-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: I put alot of research into RV solar... if you have questions hollar. I'm going to upgrade mine from 2 100 watt panels to 400 watts soon (I bought a 3rd 100 watt panel off KSL for $50 ... soon as I get another cheap panel I'll tie them in to the existing system. 400 watts is max on 10ga wiring (30amp).

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> PS: I put alot of research into RV solar... if you have questions hollar. I'm going to upgrade mine from 2 100 watt panels to 400 watts soon (I bought a 3rd 100 watt panel off KSL for $50 ... soon as I get another cheap panel I'll tie them in to the existing system. 400 watts is max on 10ga wiring (30amp).
> 
> -DallanC


The Wife and I just purchased a small, 21' used (new to us) 5th wheel. I about hit the floor when I saw how great of shape it was in for the age (97) and it's perfect for her and I. 

I've been toying with the thoughts of adding solar to charge the batteries while dispersed camping. I need to research this to educate myself so I don't "screw it up" if we decide to do the install. I'm sure its not "that difficult" to do, just have to be sure what panels, wire, etc. to get to make it all compatible for the system.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

All comes down to budget and what your overall target is. If its just maintain batteries at home, and to give them some charge while camping, you can do it pretty cheap. 2, 100watt panels would be my recommendation for most folk. They make bigger single panels that might work if you have space on the roof of the rv, but bigger wattage panels are quite a bit larger in size.

I had a Renogy kit with 2 panels and their charge controller. One day I was checking on things in the driveway and noticed the batteries were really low. Somehow that cheap charge controller stopped working. I tested the volts from the panels and they were fine. Thats when I decided to opt for a better charge controller and got the one above. If you don't need the display, you can get them much cheaper. They aren't Victron quality... but IMO those are overkill for RVs unless you have deep pockets. I've not had a single issue with it, it just works.

Soo... "back of the napkin math" you could get this ($186):









Amazon.com : RICH SOLAR 200 Watt 12 Volt Monocrystalline Solar Panel 2 Pack of 100W High Efficiency Solar Module Charge Battery for RV Trailer Camper Marine Off Grid : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : RICH SOLAR 200 Watt 12 Volt Monocrystalline Solar Panel 2 Pack of 100W High Efficiency Solar Module Charge Battery for RV Trailer Camper Marine Off Grid : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





Panel mounts ($10 x 2 sets):









Amazon.com : Renogy Solar Panel Mounting Z Brackets Lightweight Aluminum Corrosion-Free Construction for RVs, Trailers, Boats, Yachts, Wall and Other Off Gird Roof Installation, one set of 4 Units : Mounting Tapes : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Renogy Solar Panel Mounting Z Brackets Lightweight Aluminum Corrosion-Free Construction for RVs, Trailers, Boats, Yachts, Wall and Other Off Gird Roof Installation, one set of 4 Units : Mounting Tapes : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





Then add one of these ($97) o:









Amazon.com : EPEVER MPPT Solar Charge Controller 30 amp 12V 24V Auto, 30A Solar Charge Controller Max 100V Input Negative Grounded Solar Reulator for Lead-Acid and Lithium Batteries Charging and Discharging : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : EPEVER MPPT Solar Charge Controller 30 amp 12V 24V Auto, 30A Solar Charge Controller Max 100V Input Negative Grounded Solar Reulator for Lead-Acid and Lithium Batteries Charging and Discharging : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





Then some wire ($60):









Amazon.com: WindyNation 10 Gauge 10 AWG One Pair 40 Feet Black + 40 Feet Red Solar Panel Extension Cable Wire Solar Connectors : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: WindyNation 10 Gauge 10 AWG One Pair 40 Feet Black + 40 Feet Red Solar Panel Extension Cable Wire Solar Connectors : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





Combiner ($8)









Amazon.com: POWLAND 1 Pair Solar Branch Connector 2 to 1 Y Branch Connectors Solar Panel Cable Coupler Combiner, for Parallel Connection Between Solar Panels : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: POWLAND 1 Pair Solar Branch Connector 2 to 1 Y Branch Connectors Solar Panel Cable Coupler Combiner, for Parallel Connection Between Solar Panels : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





Thats about it besides whatever sealant you need for your roof: Dicor etc. DO NOT USE SILICONE.

So 186+10+10+97+60+8 = $371

Or about the cost of a good quality single RV deep cycle battery.

Depending on your RV, if the refrigerator vents out the top, you can just run the wiring right down that space so no additional holes. Place the Charge Controller near where your battery wiring enters the trailer (mine is inside the cargo hatch). Wires from panels goto charge controller, output wires tie into existing trailer wiring. I do NOT pass the load amperage through the charge controller... although I could. The meter would be more accurate for amps in vs amps out. Wired up like I said it will just measure amps in.

/shrug

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yea, add a switch to turn off the solar. When you "start up the system", you need to supply battery voltage first, THEN turn on the solar. Switch makes that convenient.
*
PS: Being a '97 trailer... your absolute first thing you should do is replace all your incandescent bulbs with LEDs. 1 incandescent bulb will draw as much as all all the other LED bulbs combined.*

That all by itself will help you tremendously to keep the battery draw low when camping.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Dallan, I've changed all the bulbs to LED already. That was the 1st thing I've done so far.


----------

